# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  40: Surf-AnfngerInnen-Gruppe Raum HL-OH

## Yvonne2

Hey, 

wir suchen Mitstreiter/innen 40, die auch noch Surf-Anfnger/innen sind und nicht alleine unterwegs sein wollen. Mit zwangsloser Benachrichtigung, wer wann wo surfen geht, kann man sich vor Ort treffen und/oder Fahrgemeinschaften grnden. Tipps zu Preisen (Leihmaterial, Einzelstunden), Revieren usw. austauschen. 

Ziele sind u. a. Pelzerhaken, Rettin, Fehmarn, Grmitz etc. 
Wir verabreden uns auch spontan per WhatsApp, sms oder so. 

Alles ganz locker und zwangslos 

Freuen uns auf weitere Kontakte!

Liebe Gre,
Surf2018

----------

